# Great Recommendation Max and Phoebe



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look who loves it...

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...487022A-3961-000006391C209B06_zps8468faec.mp4

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums...017FEF7-3961-0000063810E96349_zpsa131443c.mp4


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So happy Lola loves it. Intend to get one for Phoebe cos Max doesn't share balls. At all!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute. The are so tiny. I love the never ending tail wag. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Some good football skills by the human there as well


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They look like they're having fun - I must get 2 of these. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly amazing! I can't believe it. Lola's really not a ball person. I will have to get another one for Nina now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh just realised those videos are a bit bright and blurry with sun. Whoops. Hate our voices.. They sound so harsh compared to all the English and American accents, oh and Renee's lovely mild Canadian one. 

She adores the ball. Poor Nina didn't get a look in!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It really makes them think doesn't it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> It really makes them think doesn't it?


Yes.. Lola was getting frustrated  

Will have to limit it.. Don't want her to feel defeated every time 

After half an hour of trying to pick it up she starts barking at it


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

You can almost hear Lola's brain ticking away figuring it out! Bless little Nina trying to get involved  their coats look wonderful too x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, their coats are great at the minute. 3 weeks after a good groom is always the best!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh just realised those videos are a bit bright and blurry with sun. Whoops. Hate our voices.. They sound so harsh compared to all the English and American accents, oh and Renee's lovely mild Canadian one.
> 
> She adores the ball. Poor Nina didn't get a look in!


I love the accent


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> I love the accent


You're too kind! Do you think it sounds harsh or is that just how we hear it?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You're too kind! Do you think it sounds harsh or is that just how we hear it?


It's just how you think of it when contrasted with another accent

When you watch an American film and one of the characters is british they seem so 'posh' (though really that's partly a typecast of a British person, bbc accent etc) but still that same person in an English film you wouldn't think twice about it

All about contrast


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we all hate the sound of our own voices when played back - I sound really common!! Haha x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Honestly amazing! I can't believe it. Lola's really not a ball person. I will have to get another one for Nina now!


This is so funny! I love the videos, you'll need to take the ball to a big park and have a serious game of soccer with her. Love the waggy tails, the accents, the red boots but most of all how gentle and calm your pups are with each other.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This is so funny! I love the videos, you'll need to take the ball to a big park and have a serious game of soccer with her. Love the waggy tails, the accents, the red boots but most of all how gentle and calm your pups are with each other.


Aw thanks! They are good girls 

The red boots are not mine


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like they are having a great time, hmm, I wonder if Dudley would like one, would he get frustrated?, would he find a way to pick it up?... he picks up the babble ball throws it around, barks like mad at it - playtime is very limited with it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> looks like they are having a great time, hmm, I wonder if Dudley would like one, would he get frustrated?, would he find a way to pick it up?... he picks up the babble ball throws it around, barks like mad at it - playtime is very limited with it!


There is no way he could pick it up.. He could get frustrated but that's the point you take it away. Lola sees it as a challenge...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just so you know Max has managed to pick it up just once. Boy was he pleased with himself. I give him 30 mins maximum with it, then he gets a treat and we get a rest from his barking and yelping with excitement. .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Just so you know Max has managed to pick it up just once. Boy was he pleased with himself. I give him 30 mins maximum with it, then he gets a treat and we get a rest from his barking and yelping with excitement. .


How did he pick it up??


Not with his mouth? Did he dislocate his jaw?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you look at it closely there are some little indentations and he managed to hook a canine in......so yes in his mouth. Amazingly. He is a determined little so so sometimes.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant! I bet if Max can do it, so can Dudley!


----------

